# Which bases are best?



## annemarielyman (29 Oct 2004)

I was just hoping to get some opinions on what people liked or didn't like on each of that bases. My husband has to make his picks. Not that he's expecting to get any of them.


----------



## Griswald DME (29 Oct 2004)

Depends what you like.  Do you like big cities or small towns?  Do you like west coast wet winters or snow covered fields?  Do you have kids and are concerned about getting to a base that is family orientated?  So many questions.  You need to figure out what you need, what you want then decide from the bases that offer what you need, and maybe some of the things you want.

Good luck!


----------



## annemarielyman (29 Oct 2004)

Don't really care about climate, although I do have to say that flat land isn't that appealling.
Low cost of living would be nice, so that we can actually afford to buy a house without dropping $200,000 +.
We have 1 son. 
And it would be nice to live close to an airport so that I can find employment. (If not we can forget the house thing.)
Also, do all army bases have armoured units? Just curious?

Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Oct 2004)

if hubby wants an armoured unit here are your choices:

Petawawa Ontario, Royal Canadian dragoons
Gagetown New Brunswick, The armoured school
Valcatier Quebec, 12 Regiment blinde du Canada
Edmonton Alberta, Lord Strathcona's Horse (RC)

I was posted to both Petawawa and Edmonton and loved Edmonton


----------



## gun plumber (29 Oct 2004)

I like Wainwright.It's low drag,quite and low stress.Big city is'nt to far away and you can really get to know your neighbors.The q's are cheap and no PST!


----------



## annemarielyman (29 Oct 2004)

I was just talking to my hubby and he wanted me to ask everyones opinion.

Is it best for him to say that his goal is to be with an aroured division or other heavy equipment but not pick any specific bases. It really doesn't matter too much to us where we go.

FYI - He is going in as a skilled 411 - VEH TECH.


----------



## Gouki (29 Oct 2004)

For a moderately small town (pop roughly 5000 or so) I'd have to go with CFB Greenwood, in Nova Scotia. Very nice base, veerrrry nice new gym, nice people and has a good deal for a place it's size. Plus, Halifax is only an hour and a half away.


----------



## dan476 (4 Nov 2004)

WAINWRIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annemarielyman (4 Nov 2004)

What makes wainright best? Just curious. The housing website isn't all that helpful.


----------



## Slim (4 Nov 2004)

There is no Provincial Sales Tax in Alberta. Also things are allot cheaper there than in some other places in Canada.

Edmonton is a good city with lots to do and the people are great!

Lousy winter weather though.

Slim


----------



## dan476 (4 Nov 2004)

hehe that was a sarcastic joke!
Now it all depends what you like, Wainwright has its advantages and disadvantages. If you are married and have young kids this would be a really good place to live in because it is much safer than a city. Biggest disadvantage is that there is no TIM HORTONS. J/k. If you need to go shopping closest place is Lloydminster and thats one hour away, Edmonton is 2 hours away. I am not saying there's nowhere to shop in town, there are Co-op, Extra foods, radio shack, a lot of restaurants, bowling alley, Saan store, home hardware, and whole buch of other little stores. But theres no mall like you would be used to if you come from a bigger city. Overall I've spent over 3 years here and I like it.
Now if you are a single guy, mid twenties and under, this place would be hell. So only way to find out is to see it for yourself.
later


----------



## meni0n (4 Nov 2004)

If you're single best place I'd recommend is kingston.


----------



## scm77 (4 Nov 2004)

What about either in this thread or the recruiting FAQ or another thread, we had a +/- of each of the bases?  Just an idea.


----------



## Slim (4 Nov 2004)

meni0n said:
			
		

> If you're single best place I'd recommend is kingston.



I agree wholeheartedly...

Just don't tell the PC university crowd that you're a serving member of the CF...

Slim


----------



## meni0n (4 Nov 2004)

Yea Slim. This summer it seemed to work 50/50. Some of them liked military some of them didn't. Maybe it's because Uni was closed for summer and alot of people went home.  I can tell you it was pretty scary being like 6-7 guys out in front of stages Sat night when all the clubs finished and having 2 very drunk friends starting to pick a fight with Queen's University football team. I don't know how we got out of that one.


----------



## Slim (4 Nov 2004)

You get out of it just like any other bunch of army guys would...

You win!

Slim


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (4 Nov 2004)

Kingston really that bad? I know meaford certainly isnt welcoming.. :


----------



## Slim (4 Nov 2004)

I didn't ever think that Meaford was bad that way...I even had a local GF while up there in the summer one year. Never had any problems.

Kingston...You won't get beaten up (usually) but the girls will snub you, depending on how PC they are.

Slim


----------



## arctictern (4 Nov 2004)

Meaford would be good because it's closest to Wasaga paintball park I believe.


----------



## jabraun (7 Nov 2004)

so kingston is best place for a single 20 yr old?;d


----------



## hiv (7 Nov 2004)

jabraun said:
			
		

> so kingston is best place for a single 20 yr old?;d



Matter of opinion I guess. I spent 2 years in Kingston and I HATED it. I found the town extremely boring and couldn't wait to leave.

I'm now posted to Ottawa which is the furthest thing away from a traditional base but I love it here. In fact, the only thing holding me back from remustering right now is that I like Ottawa too much.


----------



## Alex252 (7 Nov 2004)

Holy crap when i go up to Kingston to see relatives imn bored out of my mind!!!!!!!!!!! It could just be that we go to a quite neiborhood but the Kingston mall is pretty bad. The best thing is good old Jumbo Video.


----------



## meni0n (7 Nov 2004)

You should visit AJ's on thursday and saturday night. The whole dance floor is full of girls by 1130. I've never seen anything like it even here in Montreal. It just depends what's your definition of fun. 2$ beers, drunk uni chicks and good music usually equals good times   But apart from going to the 3 clubs they got in there, there's absolutely nothing else to do except go to the nice new gym they built. And don't go to grizzly's. Grizzly's = cougarland.


----------



## hiv (8 Nov 2004)

AJs? Oh god the mention of that place makes me cringe. Thank god it's just a memory


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2004)

You guys should try being here in Winnipeg and having to go to the palomino club before complaining about AJ's !!!

Cheers


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2004)

Or even worst...club camalot in gagetown !!!!


----------



## hiv (8 Nov 2004)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Or even worst...club camalot in gagetown !!!!



I've done Gagetown too and I'll have to admit that you do have a point 

Thank God I'm in Ottawa.


----------



## Gryphon (8 Nov 2004)

don't know much about the other 2 clubs in Kingston, but i do know that AJ's is a pretty good/easy place to pick up (again, depending on how PC the chick is)...

I know that Larry's Pit Stop is quite a shady place.. but apperantly serves good food... never went personally, but saw the insides.. wierd place..

And of course, the wall-climbing place in Kingston's very fun... specially the huge chimney (40 feet i THINK.. can't remember if it's 40 feet or meters.. suffice it to say for my first time up, it was a b***h and a half!)... maybe meni0n can correct me on that


----------



## Griswald DME (8 Nov 2004)

Hey speaking of Winnipeg hows it like there?  I heard to buy a house there its as cheap as it gets - true or ?


----------



## Matt_Fisher (8 Nov 2004)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Or even worst...club camalot in gagetown !!!!



The Camelot is still around?  I was in Gagetown back in 96 and witnessed the horrors of that place.
Good to know it's still around   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (9 Nov 2004)

Yeah the camelot is still around although it is not in the same place anymore (i.e down by the mall) it is now where the old CO-OP store was !!  Bigger place but still the "kick n' punch" it used to be......

Whats winnipeg like...........COLD !!!  Houses seem to be pretty cheap compared to the other bases i've been posted to but thats because nobody in their right mind would want to live here !!!!


----------



## Gouki (9 Nov 2004)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Whats winnipeg like...........COLD !!!   Houses seem to be pretty cheap compared to the other bases i've been posted to but thats because nobody in their right mind would want to live here !!!!



How.. completely.. true.

The only place worse is Shilo.. How I feel for the 2PPCLI, having to have left there for here.. As if Winnipeg wasn't bad enough.


----------

